
Del.icio.us export disabled and support email down - bshanks
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;del.icio.us&#x2F;export (the social bookmarking site) currently says (if you are logged in), &quot;We&#x27;re sorry, but due to heavy load on our database we are no longer able to offer an export function. Our engineers are working on this and we will restore it as soon as possible.&quot;<p>I tried to email support to ask about this; the Help page (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;del.icio.us&#x2F;help) says to email support at del.icio.us, but that doesn&#x27;t seem to work right now.
======
omarforgotpwd
Is that really the same del.icio.us that I had an account at once? Wow. Looks
terrible. Like the web equivalent of an abandoned mall.

~~~
skuhn
Fittingly they have a terrible store too:
[https://shop.icio.us/](https://shop.icio.us/)

------
Cenk
Paging @idlewords, I’m sure he has a lot to say about this :)

------
sean_the_geek
Ha! Tried to export my bookmarks from them a couple of weeks back and got the
exact same message. Apparently I am not the only one which is making me think
is it deliberate?

My bookmarks are not precious but I would like them back del.icio.us!
Shameful!

------
NotARobit
If anyone figures out a way to export bookmarks I'd greatly appreciate it.

------
ukyrgf
I saw their logo recently in Font Awesome and was surprised they included it.
I thought Yahoo shut it down years ago. I guess I just jumped ship and never
looked back; that name is forever tainted for me.

------
andymurd
This does happen quite often, but does anyone still use del.icio.us?

------
cryptos
I'm so happy that I switched to Diigo some time ago!

~~~
viewtransform
I got fed up with delicious and moved to pinboard.in several months ago. I am
very pleased with the service $11/year and will continue to support the
developer.

